# FW Star Telegram: French involvement in Texas high-speed rail?



## beautifulplanet (Jan 29, 2015)

French involvement in Texas high-speed rail? Mais oui!

January 26, 2015
By Gordon Dickson

http://www.star-telegram.com/news/local/community/fort-worth/article8202234.html


----------



## FriskyFL (Jan 30, 2015)

Freedom fries, anyone?


----------



## Anderson (Feb 3, 2015)

This is not a surprise. There's a reason the previous project was the "Texas TGV"...


----------

